# HOES and H-O Fanfic Comp



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

So, as I'm sure all of you are aware, Heresy Online's Fan Fiction Competition 2011 will be coming around before we know it. No, this isn't an announcement for it at all, just trying to gauge the writers/readers...

When CP opens the submission window, would you all rather put a hold on HOES until after the window closes, or keep pumping through them?

I can see two major patterns of thought here:

1. Yes. Depending on the length of the FanFic Comp entries (probably ~5000 words if last year was any indication), I, as a writer, would like something short and fun to break up the head-banging-against-the-wall effort of pumping something like that out, and HOES grants writers the chance to take a break.

2. No. People don't have that much spare time on their hands... trying to run HOES concurrently with the Official FanFic Comp would only dilute one, if not both, competitions/challenges (since HOES is more a challenge than a competition).

Or... if you have some other third option, let me know!


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes No.1, I find it hard to focus on only one storyline ar a time (BTW your poll title is quite funny)


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

yes for me


----------

